# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le Canard Café des associaux qui ne jouent qu'à Guild Wars 2

## Anita Spade

Bonjour, je suis ingénieur, c'est ma maison que vous voyez là derrière, pas mal hein, c'est Tyrien.

Je me permet de créer ce Topic qui n'a pas un lien direct avec le jeu Guild Wars 2, pour permettre aux membres de la guilde [CPC] de faire un peu mieux connaissance, de partager leurs passions et de les faire découvrir aux autres.

Avant d'être une guilde, les Insert Coinz sont d'abord une communauté de gens hétéroclites et d'horizons divers, réunis autour d'un intérêt commun: le jeu vidéo Guild Wars 2, certains se connaissent déjà, d'autres ont l'habitude de trainer ensemble ingame, mais sur le nombre (_492 actuellement_) et dans la grande majorité nous restons des inconnus.

Alors, non l'idée n'est pas de vous demander d'exposer votre vie, si intéressante soit-elle, ou de vous demander de rédiger une présentation de qui vous êtes comme cela se fait souvent, mais plutôt d'orienter ça vers un angle culturel. 
L'idée a germé dans mon esprit lorsqu'en discutant avec d'autres canards sur mumble ou en mp je me suis aperçu que nous avions des centres d'intêrets communs et qu'au delà du troll, le canard peut aussi se révéler un être fin et cultivé. (si si) ::happy2::  _EDIT: Sauf PurE_

Lorsque le canard après avoir bouté Jormag, défait l'opposant en 3W, que l'heure de bouter est passée et qu'il ferme son client gw2.exe, que fait-il?
Il court regarder le dernier épisode de My Little Pony sur youtube*, il allume sa chaine hi-fi pour écouter un opéra italien en deux actes, il se plonge dans la lecture d'un roman de Fantaisie Héroique ou du dernier Batman, où il s'en va au cinéma regarder le dernier Michael Bay?
Peut-être tout ça à la fois, qu'importe...

Alors, n’hésitez pas, venez parler d'un film, d'un groupe, d'un auteur de S.F. cher à votre cœur, faites en une présentation si vous voulez, partagez votre passion pour la poterie antique, ça en intéressera peut-être d'autres et ça leur permettra de mieux vous connaitre.

En espérant que cette démarche attirera l'attention de certains, et si vraiment la majorité estime que ce sujet n'a pas lieu d'être alors laissez le sombrer dans les limbes du forum...

Aah Rosebud...

----------


## purEcontact

Ce topic est un échec.

----------


## Maximelene

S'toi l'échec.

Ce topic est une bonne idée. Sauf que je sens qu'il va avoir du mal à démarrer, en fait, s'il n'a pas de sujet de base.

Donc moi, je vais commencer par dire que j'aime Batman. Beaucoup. Et que pour les amateurs, Urban Comics vient juste de sortir en français The Dark Knight Returns, oeuvre majeure (sans doute l'une des plus importantes, si ce n'est la plus importante) de l'histoire du chevalier noir, et que je vous conseille très fortement de la lire.

Sinon je suis aussi fan de Star wars, et pour Noël je me fais offrir ça  :Bave: 

Du coup, j'ai l'impression de flooder, mais en fait non.

PS : on peut parler de poneys aussi, éventuellement.

----------


## Maderone

Noob Maximelene !

Il dit ça parce qu'il pense que c'est une bonne idée qui va marcher : psy:.
Je veux bien parler de poney en tout cas ! 
Ou de Code geass, au choix  ::):

----------


## Shei

Parce qu'il n'y a pas que la section Gw2 dans le forum...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anita Spade

Oui, il n'y a pas que la section gw2, tu aurais aussi pu tout aussi bien dire "il n'y a pas que le forum Canardpc dans l'internet", où il n'y a pas que internet dans la vie, mais le point est que justement si je *tente* ce topic dans le sous-forum Guild Wars 2, c'est ciblé, c'est bien parce qu'il est majoritairement lu par des gens de la guilde CPC, ceux que je côtoie en jeu ou en vocal ou qui ne vont pas forcément dans les autres (nombreuses) parties du forum (moi le premier) et que cela m’intéressait de savoir avec qui je joue.
 Alors, oui j'aurais pu faire l'effort d'orienter d'office la discution vers un sujet ou d'en proposer un, mais je ne veux pas la cloisonner, je préfère laisser venir et voir si ça prend.

J'ai apprécié de discuter d'un auteur de Fantasy que je ne connaissais pas sur mumble avec un canard que je venais de rencontrer, (_il se reconnaitra s'il passe par là_), ça me permet de le sortir de ce flou anonyme que représentent 490 membres de guilde, j'ai eu envie de me renseigner sur ses ouvrages, je me suis naïvement dit que cela pourrait intéresser d'autres personnes et qu'un trace écrite sur le forum serait un plus.

J'aime les "Questions pour une teinture" dans le chat de Guilde qui permettent de voir les centres d’intérêts de l'un ou l'autre, j'avais remarqué que Maxi appréciait les comics (_Apparté, moi aussi j'aime Batman et oui TDKR est réellement un run majeur sur le personnage, à lire, ainsi que The Killing Joke d'Alan Moore_), il y en a peut-être d'autres qui pourraient se manifester.
Je suis même allé jusqu'à regarder un épisode de My Little Pony après que Maderone et Lee Chi m'aient parlé d'un second niveau de lecture dans la série (bon, je crois qu'un autre épisode sera nécessaire pour me faire une idée /pasconvaincu) et me renseigner sur cet engouement.

Oui Maderone si tu veux parler de "Code Geass", fais toi plaisir, je ne connais pas et je ne sais pas si c'est bien, en attendant je vais voir la page wikipedia.

Alors, oui peut-être que ce Topic n'a pas lieu d'être, mais je n'oblige personne, c'est juste une opportunité de parler de ce que l'on veut sans faire basculer une discussion Guild Wars 2 dans le HS.

[PS: Chouette le bouquin sur Star Wars, un peu cher pour mes finances actuelles mais pour l'amateur, ça doit être une mine.]

----------


## Maximelene

> [PS: Chouette le bouquin sur Star Wars, un peu cher pour mes finances actuelles mais pour l'amateur, ça doit être une mine.]


Une putain de perle oui, avec une tonne de croquis préparatoires divers et variés, allant des plans des vaisseaux aux plans de la cantina de l'épisode IV, avec un paquet de photos.

Surtout qu'avant il était vendu en coffret à 500 boules, ce qui là fait très très mal.

Je cherche encore où je vais bien pouvoir le mettre dans ma bibliothèque déjà trop encombrée  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

Il est 8h04, j'ai passé 2h à peaufiner mon pavé pour vous donner envie de regarder My Little Pony et Code Geass comme jamais. J'avais fait un copier coller tu vois, en plus, pour prévenir, parce que putain, je les connais ces cons de forum et ces cons de navigateurs qui te bouffe ton texte de 48 pages en 2 secondes...

Mais non tu vois ! L'a fallu que mon ordi fasse je sais pas quoi, que ça quitte Mozilla, et que ça supprime ce que j'avais dans le presse papier. Genre Dieu qui me fait "ah non non, t'as pensé à tout cette fois hein ? Et bah vlam, erreur dont tu sauras même pas d'où ça vient ! Et toc, tu vas faire quoi là ?". Je vais pleurer ! 

Là j'ai pas le courage de recommencer et je saurais foutrement pas remettre les mots dans le bon ordre. 

Je vais donc la faire court !

Pour tout ceux qui ne comprennent rien à l'engouement envers My little Pony, veuillez suivre ce lien, c'est un article plutôt bien écrit qui résume parfaitement ce qu'est MLP et pourquoi on n'a pas d'autre choix que de l'aimer : http://nemotaku.fr/site/?My-Little-P...dship-is-Magic


Pour ce qui concerne Code Geass, sachez que c'est juste l'une des œuvres les plus intelligente de ces dernières années. Les créateurs ont travaillés sur ces 50 épisodes pendant plus de 3 ans et ont chéri leur bébé comme jamais. 
Ils ont réussi à créer quelque chose d'une qualité et d'une profondeur incroyable. Si vous n'aimez pas les animes, ne vous en fait pas, ça n'est qu'un support. J'entends par là, qu'il n'y à aucun des codes débiles que l'on peut voir chez les autres animés. Il n'est pas tiré d'un manga, il a été créé de zéro avec ce style graphique. 
Voyez ça comme un film transformé en dessin animé par manque de budget. Ça n'enlève rien à sa qualité. 
C'est une série compliquée, profonde, imprévisible et par dessus tout, intelligente. Si vous essayez et vous renseignez, il vous faudra surement plusieurs épisodes pour commencer à percevoir tout ce qui se cache derrière chaque mot, chaque détail. 
Donc n'abandonnez pas, malgré ma faible argumentation, et ne vous en tenez pas ce que vous pouvez lire sur internet, ça sera surement en dessous de ce qu'est réellement l'oeuvre. 

Bien sûr, ces deux séries sont à regarder ne Vost absolument.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Autant pour Code Geass, j'approuve complètement, autant pour MLP..... nope

----------


## doudou1408

Sinon, je me suis toujours demandé, vous écoutez quoi comme type de musique les canards ?  ::):

----------


## dragou

Moi je veux vous parler d'un truc qui me tiens vraiment à coeur.

C'est un jeux video qui est pas sorti y a très longtemps et qui s'appelle GUILD WARS 2.

Le reste on s'en fout!!!!

Blague a part, n'essayez pas de connaitre les gouts musicaux de panda, j'en ai fait les frais  ::(:

----------


## Maderone

> Blague a part, n'essayez pas de connaitre les gouts musicaux de panda, j'en ai fait les frais


Je compatis...

----------


## Maximelene

> Sinon, je me suis toujours demandé, vous écoutez quoi comme type de musique les canards ?


De tout (oui, réponse hyper vague). Mais histoire de donner quelques noms, en ce moment ce serait Nightwish, Lacuna Coil, Olivia Ruiz (nouvel album le 3 décembre, si ça intéresse des gens, ce qui m'étonnerait), Adèle, Björk, Stupéflip, Ozzy Osbourne, Wakeshima Kanon.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je compatis...


Bande de nuls, mes gouts musicaux sont très bien !

----------


## dragou

> Bande de nuls, mes gouts musicaux sont très bien !


La preuve même pas en image, mais carrément en vidéo. Sérieux c'est en majorité (majorité = pas tous) des bons titres mais la ensemble XD

----------


## doudou1408

> Bande de nuls, mes gouts musicaux sont très bien !


Je connaissais pas ce mashup tiens, je l'ajoute a ma collec', merci !  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Bon allez je vous met 2-3 morceaux que j'écoute en ce moment vu que moi ils font pas des mélanges de trucs qui me plaisent  ::'(: 







Mention spéciale : je ne joue pas deux fois la même musique



Et ça pour developper

----------


## Korbeil

John Butler Trio *_*

----------


## Guitou

Bon je vais me limiter à une seule vidéo, mais quelle vidéo.  ::o:

----------


## Myron

> John Butler Trio *_*



 :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Nessou

C'est ici la bonne musique ?  :B):

----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Nessou

Ah, ça envoie du lourd ! Je sors mon indian dubstep alors ! Pokéball goooooooooooooooooooooo !

----------


## Wid



----------


## ivanoff

Je te rejoins Maderone sur le fait que code geass soit un super animée, avec une fin sublime qui change des autres animées qui ont généralement une fin médiocre.

----------


## Wid

Echec et mat.

----------


## Maderone

Par contre si on veut que le topic continue tienne faudrait peut être éviter de poster ce genre de connerie... 
Fin ouais c'est rigolo, mais c'est pas le but à la base, donc bon.

----------


## Nessou

Je comprend, parlons donc de films.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Je comprend, parlons donc de films.


Now we're talking !

----------


## Korbeil

Vous me cherchez les gars !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sinon, je me suis toujours demandé, vous écoutez quoi comme type de musique les canards ?


Des classiques, de la musique, bref en général de la musique classique.
Enjoy.

----------


## purEcontact

> Des classiques, de la musique, bref en général de la musique classique.
> Enjoy.


Rah non, quitte à mettre une version, autant en mettre une bien ! 




(D'ailleurs, malukah rulz !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah non, désolée, je préfère sans discussion la version originale.
Pour l’instrumentation, mais aussi parce que si j'aime bien Malukah, j'aime moins sa voix, sa prestation est moins bonne et elle a un raté dans le morceau.

----------


## Wid

Plus sérieusement :

----------


## purEcontact

> Ah non, désolée, je préfère sans discussion la version originale.
> Pour l’instrumentation, mais aussi parce que si j'aime bien Malukah, j'aime moins sa voix, sa prestation est moins bonne et elle a un raté dans le morceau.


Les goûts et les couleurs  ::P: .
Au niveau de l'instrumentation, tu auras forcément pas le même rendu avec juste un violon et un piano qu'avec une orchestration complète (je trouve l'originale bien meilleure sur ce point d'ailleurs).
Pour malukah, je trouve que la manière dont elle pose sa voix sur le morceau correspond mieux au thème. En fait, l'interprétation est meilleure. Elle n'est pas parfaite pour autant (ce n'est pas une pro).
Cependant, en écoutant les paroles, tu comprends que le héros doit entendre le "chuchotement" qui lui dit de ne pas avoir peur, et en crescendo, de se lever et de se battre.
Je trouve que malukah rends plus hommage au thème que ne le fait asja.

Après, c'est un avis perso et sur la musique, je suis bien moins fermé que sur n'importe quel autre thème :D.

----------


## Maximelene

Malukah rulz, en effet !

Mais à chaque fois que je l'entends, ça me fait penser à une phrase extraite d'un morceau de Stupéflip : "J'ai de la réverb dans la voix ! C'est un style à moi, qu'à aucun aut' gars ! J'aime bien la réverb, ça m'donne de la profondeur ! Comme Mylène Farmer !".

Et puisqu'on est sur le sujet, je vous met le morceau complet !

----------


## ivanoff

http://youtu.be/nC9P8-B42cA

----------


## Korbeil

> ...


Stupeflip <3

----------


## F4t4LisS

Pisque vous mettez de l'écoutaille voici mes derniers trips sonograhpiques  ::rolleyes::  :






Plus light : 





Et enfin, tout public et très classique :

----------


## purEcontact

La joie de la prévisualisation avant de poster :D.

Sinon :

----------


## Wid

Cinéma !

----------


## tibere

pour les amateurs de SF, ça c'est rude bien écrit, rude bien ficelé, et ça emmène pas là ou on s’attend à être amené ^^. 
 ( rêve de voir ce genre de qualité derrière la sceno de nos persos GW, ou navrée, vais à la fin, parce que ça m'ennuie d'avance ce que Traherne pourrait me dire dés qu'il ouvre la bouche)

----------


## Vaaahn

> 


Un peu HS je sais, mais pour ceux qui l'ont pas vu :  :^_^:

----------


## Myron

> Ah non, désolée, je préfère sans discussion la version originale.
> Pour l’instrumentation, mais aussi parce que si j'aime bien Malukah, j'aime moins sa voix, sa prestation est moins bonne et elle a un raté dans le morceau.


Plus un!
La version originale a beaucoup plus de punch je trouve.
Mais avec les artworks c'est encore mieux!


En plus je ne la connaissait pas avant de finir l'histoire la semaine passée. ^^

----------


## ivanoff

bon certes, ce n'est pas le même jeu mais sa reste du classique et cela parle également de dragon  ::):

----------


## dragou

Go renommer en topic de la musique non? ^^

----------


## Korbeil

> Go renommer en topic de la musique non? ^^


plutôt "Gros foutoir made in Youtube"  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais avec les artworks c'est encore mieux!


Cette vidéo vend du rêve  ::o: 
Mais ya des erreurs dans les paroles de la chanson, et comme j'apprends à la chanter, ça ne m'aide pas ...
Malukah a une voix particulière mais elle ne fait pas le bruit du vent dans les arbres, c'est sa façon de chanter habituelle du coup  ::P:

----------


## Myron

My bad j'ai oublié de vous prévenir que les paroles n'étaient pas tout à fait justes.

ps : on veut un enregistrement. XD

----------


## Maximelene

> j'apprends à la chanter


Tu te rend compte du risque que tu prends là j'espère.

----------


## Myron

C'est clairement pas évident en plus à mon avis. Mais qui ne tente rien... ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu te rend compte du risque que tu prends là j'espère.


Pas vraiment ... Peux-tu expliciter ta réponse ?  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Je pense qu'il va te demander une performance en live.

----------


## Maximelene

Pas forcément moi personnellement.

Quoi que... si, probablement.

----------


## Charmide

Tu peux me compter dedans aussi.

----------


## Bobnas

Hop hop hop, si chanson il y a, c'est La carioca par Charmide.
Cela nous a été vendu pendant le Zepothon et on a toujours pas été livré!!!

----------


## Lee Tchii

> C'est clairement pas évident en plus à mon avis.


Bah, pas vraiment. Ya que la fin de la chanson qui est vraiment difficile (les deux dernières phrases du refrain dans la gamme haute) et si je me remettais vraiment au chant, ça passerait.
Ceci dit, je me vois contrainte de décliner toute performance aussi aiguë : je n'ai pas un micro de la qualité de Malukah et je saturerai assez vite l'instrument.
Mais la Carioca avec Charmide, je suis certaine que même un micro à 7 euros le retransmettrait correctement !

----------


## Charmide

Hey!  ::cry::

----------


## Maximelene

Le pauvre Charmide qui n'a rien demandé  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Belle esquive Lee Tchi. Te servir de Charmide comme bouclier humain c'est du grand art.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Ça ne t'aidera pas, néanmoins.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais si, regarde :




Je me demande qui fera le duo avec Charmide  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Je pense que tous les autres ont déjà la réponse  ::trollface::

----------


## Myron

::trollface::  Effectivement. 
Quelqu'un met l'event dans l'agenda? ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

Caf ? Maxi ? Mais quiiiii ?  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

Spèce de naïve !  :^_^:

----------


## Korbeil

l'info du jour: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news...corns-Are-Real  :^_^: 

(de rien  :;): )

----------


## Maximelene

Papier culture du jour. Demain sort ça :



Don Rosa est, avec Carl Barks qui l'a créé, l'un des meilleurs auteurs d'histoires de Picsou. Il a notamment écrit la fabuleuse Jeunesse de Picsou, qui se retrouve dans ce bouquin (sans les épisodes spéciaux, qui seront dans un autre tome).

Alors oui, quand on pense à Picsou, on pense à des trucs de gamins. Mais non, c'est bien plus que ça. Ce sont des histoires "simples", c'est vrai, mais qui restent appréciables à tout âge, avec une dose d'humour assez sympathique. Et de toutes les oeuvres liées au canard le plus riche du monde, aucune n'égale celle-ci.

Le volume coûte 28€, et est le premier d'une série de 7 regroupant l'intégralité du travail de Don Rosa. C'est assez cher, mais cela vaut franchement le coup !

----------


## Anita Spade

Vraiment sympa, ça me rappellera mes jeunes années dans les 90's; j'en avais entendu parler d'une intégrale Don Rosa mais sans date de sortie ou plus de précision, merci de l'info.

----------


## Myron

Je parie que Maxi est "joueur d'or"  ::P:

----------


## Anita Spade

D'ailleurs son gardien asura s'appelle "Coffre de Guilde".

----------


## Maximelene

> Je parie que Maxi est "joueur d'or"


Pourquoi donc ?

----------


## Myron

Bon je sait qu'elle est pas géniale mais je l'estimait compréhensible... :s



Spoiler Alert! 


Picsou --> Or --> Joueur d'or.

----------


## Maximelene

Ah ouais !

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Spèce de naïve !


Ha ! Je viens de comprendre  ::o: 
Mais non, ma voix fluette ne se prête pas à ce genre d’exercice (que tu as d'ailleurs visiblement promis et consenti librement, assume donc !).
Je verrai plutôt Ivanoff dans le rôle du complice  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Me ? Why ?

----------


## Maximelene

Cherche pas, c'est Lee Tchi, elle taclerait n'importe qui (surtout les absents  ::ninja::  ) pour se sortir d'une situation périlleuse !  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Parce que Lee Tchi n'a pas le courage de tenter notre propre version qui aurait une saveur toute particulière avec sa voix pas faite pour et préfère se dédouaner sur un pauvre innocent. Sandale!

----------


## Zaiyurhf

> Papier culture du jour, etc...


M'en fous, j'ai encore ça qui trône sur ma table de chevet  ::ninja:: 



Par contre, c'est l'édition 98, il manque quelques hors-série sortis depuis, dont l'inoubliable "The Prisoner of White Agony Creek"  ::'(: 
Du coup, la grosse intégrale qui sort, bah... ca fait quand même envie  ::wub::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est l'édition que j'ai demandé à mes parents pendant des semaines et que je n'ai jamais eue  ::'(: 

J'ai l'édition de 2004 à la place.

Par contre attention, comme je disais, les hors série ne sont pas dans le volume juste sorti, ils seront dans le prochain. Donc au pire, si c'est ce qui t'intéresse (et que ça ne te dérange pas d'avoir juste le volume 2, personnellement ça me dérangerait  ::P:  ), tu peux attendre  :;):

----------


## Anita Spade

> M'en fous, j'ai encore ça qui trône sur ma table de chevet 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/324...9d25319100.jpg
> 
> Par contre, c'est l'édition 98, il manque quelques hors-série sortis depuis, dont l'inoubliable "The Prisoner of White Agony Creek" 
> Du coup, la grosse intégrale qui sort, bah... ca fait quand même envie


Je l'avais étant plus jeune, mais il a été détruit dans un incendie lors de la grande inondation de 2002 quand j'ai déménagé.
 ::'(:

----------


## Vaaahn

Une découverte récente d'un OVNI musical qui m'a bien percuté les oreilles.
On va voir combien de temps ça va tenir dans mon mp3 avant que j'en ai marre.

----------


## Maximelene

Mais, mais c'est génial !  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> Une découverte récente d'un OVNI musical qui m'a bien percuté les oreilles.
> On va voir combien de temps ça va tenir dans mon mp3 avant que j'en ai marre.


Merci de faire partager cette immonde musique à tout le monde. 
Ils sont au courant les mecs qui ont fait ça que la musique, à la base, c'est un échange ?
Là on dirait Julien Chieze qui se parle à lui même.
8 fois.
:crosstopic:

----------


## Maximelene

Moi j'aime bien  ::(:

----------


## purEcontact

> Moi j'aime bien


T'as des goûts très spéciaux.
Sauf pour les nanas, je te félicite pour avoir trouvé un nouvel avatar tout aussi*jiz* que l'un des précédents (pas le poney ofc).

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est ici que l'on parle de ses goûts élitistes ?

Bon, dans ce cas, commençons...

Grâce à certains Canards, dont Olih, je suis devenu fan de *Doctor Who*. En effet, je me suis dit, quitte à être prof d'anglais, autant s'intéresser à ce monument de la culture Grand Bretonne. Et grand bien m'en a pris, je suis totalement sous le charme de cette série.

Et tout particulièrement de ce thème, que j'écoute en boucle depuis deux semaines, en préparant cours, conseils de classes et autres bulletins...




 :Bave: 



PS : Maximelne / purEcontact : mais c'est quoi, ces avatars...

 :tired: 

 :Bave:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> PS : Maximelne / purEcontact : mais c'est quoi, ces avatars ...


Des avatars de filles chaudasses, vulgaires et faciles. Bref, ce qui plait à ceux qui portent un chromosome Y ...

Sinon je mets un +1 sur les séries britanniques et Doctor Who.

----------


## ivanoff

il y a *misfits* également comme série britannique, c'est une série un peu spéciale mais je la trouve plutôt marrante

----------


## Anita Spade

J'avais beaucoup aimé *Misfits* durant la première saison et puis j'ai peu à peu décroché vers la fin de la deuxième saison.

(_Et mon avatar est l'inverse d'une fille chaudasse et vulgaire_)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Après, c'est un avis perso et sur la musique, je suis bien moins fermé que sur n'importe quel autre thème :D.





> Merci de faire partager cette immonde musique à tout le monde. 
> Ils sont au courant les mecs qui ont fait ça que la musique, à la base, c'est un échange ?
> Là on dirait Julien Chieze qui se parle à lui même.
> 8 fois.
> :crosstopic:


Pendant un moment j'y ai franchement cru ... pendant un moment ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Lee Tchii

_*sort un panneau troll*_

Des séries britanniques brillantes, yen a à la pelle : Black Book, the IT Crow, Barnaby, Lewis, Winter, Affaires non Classées, les adaptations des romans d'Agatha Christie ...

----------


## purEcontact

> Pendant un moment j'y ai franchement cru ... pendant un moment ...


C'est moche.
Je vais record un larsen de 4min avec mon micro et dire que c'est de la musique.
De plus, j'ai dis que j'étais moins fermé que sur les autres thèmes, pas que j'étais ouvert à tout.
Si vous voulez me faire chier, spammez la page de rap "urbain" français à base de "j'ai fais de la prison, j'enfume la police et je roule en BMW".




> PS : Maximelne / purEcontact : mais c'est quoi, ces avatars...


Katie McGrath !
Actrice de série (surtout) jouant dans Merlin.
Non, ce n'est pas une fille chaudasse, vulgaire et facile.
D'ailleurs, elle est plutôt "banale" (charmante certes, mais c'est pas un mannequin).

----------


## Diwydiant

> Katie McGrath !
> Actrice de série (surtout) jouant dans Merlin.


Elle a bien changé, la fille Balasco...

 ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est moche.
> Je vais record un larsen de 4min avec mon micro et dire que c'est de la musique.


Soit, un peu extrême, mais soit.
Mais bon comme tu dis si bien :




> Les goûts et les couleurs .

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Non, ce n'est pas une fille chaudasse, vulgaire et facile.
> D'ailleurs, elle est plutôt "banale" (charmante certes, mais c'est pas un mannequin).


Sur ton avatar, elle a le regard lascif, maquillé selon les poncifs et la bouche entreouverte. Je maintiens donc mon jugement.
Mais je ne comprends pas ta remarque sur banale/mannequin. Les mannequins sont choisis pour leur corps avant leur faciès.
Tu veux dire qu'elle est charmante mais n'a pas un corps parfait ? Ou que tu trouves son visage charmant mais qu'il y a mieux ? (Et dans ce dernier cas, tu vis sur quelle planète exactement ?)

----------


## purEcontact

> Tu veux dire qu'elle est charmante mais n'a pas un corps parfait ?


Oui.
Elle a un visage magnifique, mais elle a pas des mensurations de folie.
Pour appuyer mon propos : (agrandissez l'image, on voit rien en 200px)

----------


## F4t4LisS

> Oui.
> Elle a un visage magnifique, mais elle a pas des mensurations de folie.
> Pour appuyer mon propos : (agrandissez l'image, on voit rien en 200px)
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/1209...62ae5dee8c.jpg


Bah jsais pas ce que c'est des mensurations de folie, mais moi j'aime bien. Je l'invite à boire un the quand elle veut !

----------


## purEcontact

> Bah jsais pas ce que c'est des mensurations de folie


J'ai pas le temps de chercher des photos mais regardes du coté de :
- Jennifer Love Hewitt
- Scarlett Johansson
- Jennifer Aniston
- Jessica Alba
(entre autres)

Et tu comprendras ce que veut dire "mensurations de folie".
Au passage, les mensurations moyennes de la femme française c'est 94-80-93 et je pense que katie mcgrath s'en approche plus que d'un 91-59-92 de jennifer aniston.

----------


## Guitou

Euh la fille sur photo est bien plus proche d'Aniston que de la moyenne française.

[EDIT] Tin on trouve de tout sur le net... Apparemment ça serait 87-63-88 (34B-25-35 en VO). Donc des "mensurations de folie".

----------


## Diwydiant

Il faut renommer ce topic en "Le Coin des Cultures de Mensurations de Folie".

 :;):

----------


## Guitou

J'aurais rien contre.  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

On va renommer le topic toutes les deux pages ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Oh non si on part sur les mensurations de quelques bonnasses ça durera bien quelques dizaines de pages (au moins).

----------


## Korbeil

Non non, à chaque post  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Oh non si on part sur les mensurations de quelques bonnasses ça durera bien quelques dizaines de pages (au moins).


Argument recevable !

J'ai pas trouvé les mensurations de mon avatar. Mais je vais bientôt le changer de toute façon, j'ai trouvé une nouvelle rousse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

C'est qui l'actuelle (et la nouvelle aussi tant qu'à faire) ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai pas trouvé les mensurations de mon avatar. Mais je vais bientôt le changer de toute façon, j'ai trouvé une nouvelle rousse.


Même si je t'aime beaucoup beaucoup, essaie de ne pas prendre une gamine de 14 ans qui se mord la lèvre de façon très directe cette fois ...
En plus, elle est blonde celle-là  ::o:

----------


## Myron

La censure c'est mal.  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

> une gamine de 14 ans


Maintenant que tu le dis..  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

> Apparemment ça serait 87-63-88 (34B-25-35 en VO). Donc des "mensurations de folie".


Permets moi d'en douter.
Un 87-63-88 ça donne ça :


Katie McGrath me parait beaucoup moins fluette.

----------


## Guitou

Ben la fille sur la photo en haut a pas l'air bien épaisse non plus.

----------


## F4t4LisS

> Oh non si on part sur les mensurations de quelques bonnasses ça durera bien quelques dizaines de pages (au moins).


Tain jm'y suis repris à deux fois je lisais "menstruations" jme suis dit qu'on avait rapidement viré au dégoulasse mais en fait non, je suis le seul pas bien dans ma tête...

----------


## skhorpus

plop,

un petit post ici pour vous signaler une BD que je viens de découvrir.
Amateurs de left 4 dead, resident evils, ..., vous devriez aimer. 

La trame de fond: "L’être humain n'est plus l’espèce dominante sur terre, les zombies et les mouches ont gagnés leur place au sommet de la chaîne alimentaire!" sympa non ?

un scénario de PERU vraiment pensé et suivi, des dessins de CHOLET pas si "chiadé" que ça mais qui évitent pas mal de "bulles" qui ne servent a rien chez plusieurs dessinateurs qui en rajoutent.
Edité chez anticipation, cette BD est vraiment bien faite pour absorber le lecteur.
perso, mon neveu de 10 ans ne l'aura pas dans les mains. les dialogues sont "adultes" (enfin tout dépend de l’éducation hein  :;):   )

voila, je vous file les images :

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


Moi qui suit en pleine période zombies avec ma mise à jour de the Walking Dead (le comics hein!  :tired: ), qui vient de me finir le sympathique et bien marrant Guide de survie en territoire zombie et qui m’apprête peut être à m'attaquer à World War Z (le bouquin hein!  :tired: ), je pourrais bien lorgner sur ça  ::P: 
Merci du tuyau !

----------


## tibere

donnes envie de se mettre dedans tes zombies ;o)

un p'tit DA ..ou j'suis fan fan..
http://youtu.be/Y-_shRtK_no

----------


## doudou1408

Bonsoir les canards, petit post qui n'as pas trop a avoir avec le jeu, donc je me suis dit que ça allait avoir sa place içi  ::): 

Je suis actuellement étudiant en DUT Informatique, et je suis en plein dans les préparatifs pour un stage au Québec, plus particulièrement a Montréal.
J'ai déja entendu dire qu'il y avait quelques québécois parmis nous, et cela m'intéresse fortement.
En effet pour m'aider dans mes procédures et dans la préparation mon budget, j'aimerai pouvoir avoir quelques informations sur la culture Québécoise ainsi de quelques autres informations comme le logement ou autre.

Donc n'hésitez pas a me contacter IG ou via le forum, tout aide m'étant utile !  :;): 

En espérant ne pas trop polluer le topic quand même  ::P:

----------


## F4t4LisS

Les Québecois y aiment la neige ! La gérante de ma résidence m'a dit t'alleur en parlant de la tempête de neige dehors : "C'est l'fun."
Si tu viens en hiver, prépare des slip en molleton, ça meule ici ! Quand le plus froid que t'as jamais connu c'est -8 -9, tu te fais vite calmer par les -28 en plein soleil  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Grande fan de la série Fringe (mais dont la vie a été absorbée par GW2) j'avais enregistré les épisodes sur TF1 du 13 à la fin de la saison 4.
Or je viens de me rendre compte que ma chère maman les a effacé. Et TF1 replay ne les diffuse plus, évidemment.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? (et non, je ne les veux pas pour Noel ...)

----------


## Charmide

Fais gaffe à la saison 5, c'est.. radical  ::o:

----------


## SetaSensei

:tired: 

C'est quoi ce topic Canard Café dans le sous forum GW2 ?
Vous voulez vous cloisonner à ce point dans le forum ?

Je vous dit ça parce que c'est justement ce qu'on (la modération, la rédaction et les membres du forum opposés à la sous section) voulait éviter. Je vous garanti pas que ce thread va rester en ligne. Si vous voulez discuter chocolats et séries pourries qui ne finissent jamais, vous avez toute une section qui y est dédiée.

On n'est pas chez les asociaux ici.

----------


## Charmide

Euh.. Il est pas inaccessible depuis l'extérieur ce thread.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est ma faute, ne punissez pas les autres canards à cause de moi  ::'(: 

Ce thread est surtout une occasion pour découvrir les goûts des autres joueurs de GW2, pas pour rester cloisonnés entre nous ...

----------


## Hem

C'est trop tard à cause de ton thread, SetaSensei à frappé et mon compte a perdu sa pureté.
Que ton âme brûle dans les tréfonds du désespoir ardent pour les siècles à venir. ::huh::

----------


## Guitou

Et vu les gens sur le forum GW2 on veut surtout pas rester cloisonné.  ::ninja::

----------


## SetaSensei

> Euh.. Il est pas inaccessible depuis l'extérieur ce thread.


Non, mais il est enterré dans un sous forum. Où seuls les joueurs de GW2 viennent.
C'est un topic général, pas lié aux jeux vidéos en particulier et encore moins à GW2.

La sous section a été créée pour le jeu. Pas pour que les joueurs y installent leurs threads généraux à eux.

Je me répète : c'est pour ça que les responsables du forum sont frileux quant à la création d'un sous forum. Certains vont s'y enterrer et ne pas participer à la vie du forum en général.
S'ils ne parlent que du jeu, pourquoi pas. Chacun son choix. Mais si en plus ils y plantent leurs tentes et créent des doublons des threads déjà existants, là non.
Avant que ça commence à me balancer des arguments - de mauvaise foi ou pas - je développe :

Canard PC n'est pas le site dédié à un jeu (ou un type de jeu). Si vous voulez discuter entre joueurs de GW2 de ce que vous faites en dehors, vous avez le chat IG et Mumble dans votre sous section. Si vous voulez, vous pouvez vous créer un forum à vous aussi. C'est pas les solutions qui manquent.
Sur canardpc.com, il y a déjà des discussions sur ces sujets généraux. 

Comme le dit la charte, vous n'êtes pas tout seuls. Cela veut dire deux choses dans le cas de ce thread : déjà vous gardez vos infos noyées dans le sous forum GW2 alors que ça pourrait en intéresser d'autres (oui, d'autres, des gens du dehors de GW2, il y en a des très bien). Ensuite, c'est un thread hors sujet, et c'est interdit par la charte.
Je joue sur les mots ? Imaginez un thread comme ça dans la section jeux consoles et dites moi si vous trouvez ça logique.

Ne vous coupez pas de la communauté CPC. C'est un message amical. Si je voulais faire le bourrin et ne pas discuter du problème avec vous, je supprimerai le thread sans explication, invoquant la règle #7 de la charte. 

Oui, on a des relous, des idiots et des prétentieux dehors. Comme partout. Et puis il y en a aussi dans le sous forum pour ceux qui n'auraient pas réalisé.

----------


## silence

This. Découvrir les gouts des autres peut se faire en jeu, de manière beaucoup plus conviviale mais là c'est se cloisonner, d'autant que les topics de ce genre pullulent déjà sur le forum. Demandez à panda underscore underscore sur mumble, il sera ravi de vous faire profiter de sa musique durant un donjon.

Et bon retour de vacances Seta - je présume puisque le topic existe depuis trois semaines.  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Et bon retour de vacances Seta - je présume puisque le topic existe depuis trois semaines.


Bah disons que le fait que le topic soit déjà en soi inutile et fasse un doublon avec une section entière du forum (exactement ce pour quoi la rédac' avait des réticences à la base pour l'établissement de cette sous-section) c'était déjà pas bien malin, mais en plus parler de trucs hors-charte, c'était vraiment tendre le bâton...

----------


## Lee Tchii

> mais en plus parler de trucs hors-charte, c'était vraiment tendre le bâton...


Si cette remarque est pour moi, je rappelle que j'ai parlé de liens officiels, comme TF1 replay.
C'est beaucoup moins légal de linker des vidéos sur dailymotion ou you-tube et personne n'a râlé hein.
(Tout ça parce que vous n'avez pas de gout, tss  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Hem

Hors-charte c'est vite dit. On a pas balancé de liens mais juste fait des allusions. 
C'était franchement léger.

----------


## Maximelene

Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu dis Seta sur le fait de ne pas s'enfermer, mais quand je vais dans les sections générales (ce que je fais), les gens dont je découvre les goûts ne sont pas ceux avec qui je passe certaines soirées en ligne, et avec qui je pourrais en discuter.

Si ce topic a été créé, c'est parce qu'on parle souvent de trucs non liés à GW2 en jeu, et qu'un tel sujet permet de supporter et d'étendre ces discussions. On s'est notamment retrouvés à parler de Picsou et Zombies il y a quelques jours grâce à ce sujet.

----------


## Skiant

> Si cette remarque est pour moi, je rappelle que j'ai parlé de liens officiels, comme TF1 replay.
> C'est beaucoup moins légal de linker des vidéos sur dailymotion ou you-tube et personne n'a râlé hein.
> (Tout ça parce que vous n'avez pas de gout, tss )


Tu fais la sainte-nitouche tant que tu veux, je sais ce qu'il y avait avant le passage des modos.




> Hors-charte c'est vite dit. On a pas balancé de liens mais juste fait des allusions. 
> C'était franchement léger.


Si y'a eu modération, à ton avis, c'est parce que c'était pas hors-charte ?

---------- Post added at 14h39 ---------- Previous post was at 14h38 ----------




> Je comprends parfaitement ce que tu dis Seta sur le fait de ne pas s'enfermer, mais quand je vais dans les sections générales (ce que je fais), les gens dont je découvre les goûts ne sont pas ceux avec qui je passe certaines soirées en ligne, et avec qui je pourrais en discuter.


Et justement, tu peux en discuter en live sur le Mumble sans avoir besoin d'un topic dédié à ça ici.

----------


## Hem

> Si y'a eu modération, à ton avis, c'est parce que c'était pas hors-charte ?


J'ai dit que je trouvais la modération pleinement justifiée ?  ::O:

----------


## Maximelene

Pour lancer une discussion sur un sujet, faut avoir une raison. La raison, c'est ce topic.

Que vous n'y voyiez pas d'utilité, soit, c'est votre avis. Mais il a déjà servi à d'autres que vous, et servira sans doute à nouveau. Supprimer cette "ouverture" à certaines discussions serait tout autant regrettable, voire plus, que de se limiter à celles-ci.

----------


## Hem

Le débat à déjà eu lieu avant l'ouverture de cette section. 
Le problème c'est qu'avec ce post on rompt un peu avec ce qui avait été promis et on donne en partie raison à ceux qui étaient contre.
"C'est pas bien malin" comme disait Skiant.

----------


## Guitou

Du coup on pourrait garder ce topic pour organiser des raids sur l'autre topic afin d'être sûr d'y trouver des canards qu'on côtoie dans GW2.

----------


## SetaSensei

Parler d'ouverture en se renfermant justement dans son sous-forum.

Bref, faites ce que vous voulez mais ne venez pas râler parce qu'on vous a locké ce thread, vous êtes prévenus.
Et ne faites pas vos offusqués si on vous reproche d'être renfermés sur vous mêmes, c'est exactement ce que vous êtes en train de faire.

Et pour l'histoire de la modération (discussion douteuse sur des moyens d'obtenir des séries), ça n'a fait qu'accélérer le processus, je serai revenu un peu plus tard dans la sous section et j'aurai fais la même remarque.
Ca se trouve, j'aurai même fermé purement et simplement le thread. Mais là c'est noël, alors je suis un peu gentil.

----------


## Maximelene

> Et ne faites pas vos offusqués si on vous reproche d'être renfermés sur vous mêmes, c'est exactement ce que vous êtes en train de faire.


Moi je vais jouer l'offusqué : tu as la moindre preuve, voire même le moindre indice, que les gens vont moins sur les autres sections depuis l'ouverture de ce sujet ?

Ce sujet a autant tendance à amener cette communauté à "se renfermer sur elle-même" que la création dans le Canard Café d'un sujet dédié à une série en particulier, ou un film en particulier, alors qu'il existe des sujets généralistes.

Si les gens s'intéressent à quelque chose (par exemple les BD, puisqu'on en a parlé ici), ils iront d'eux-même consulter le topic associé sur le forum. S'ils ne le font pas, c'est que ça ne les intéresse pas, s'ils le font, ce n'est pas l'ouverture d'un tel sujet qui va les faire arrêter.

----------


## MonsieurLuge

> tu as la moindre preuve, voire même le moindre indice, que les gens vont moins sur les autres sections depuis l'ouverture de ce sujet ?


Ce n'est surtout aucunement nécessaire. L'ouverture d'un topic identique à la section "Canard Café" dans un sous-forum fait doublon et invite les habitués de cette sous-section à ne plus en sortir.




> Ce sujet a autant tendance à amener cette communauté à "se renfermer sur elle-même" que la création dans le Canard Café d'un sujet dédié à une série en particulier, ou un film en particulier


Du tout. Toute conversation qui aura lieu dans ce topic ne sera entendue que par ceux qui passent dans la sous-section GW2.
La section Canard Café est explicite quand à son contenu, comme toutes les autres sections du forum. Mélanger tout ça n'est pas très logique. C'est comme si on allait créer un topic "Les Canards qui jouent aussi à GW2" dans la sous-section Minecraft >_<

Comme l'a dit SetaSensei on tolère pour l'instant ce topic. Et n'allez pas croire qu'il n'y a que lui qui pense comme ça.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ce n'est surtout aucunement nécessaire. L'ouverture d'un topic identique à la section "Canard Café" dans un sous-forum fait doublon et invite les habitués de cette sous-section à ne plus en sortir.


Ça ne fait pas doublon avec quoi que ce soit. Y'a eu quoi, 3 messages parlant de BD, 10 de musique, en 3 semaines ? Effectivement, toute personne intéressée par ces sujets ne sort probablement plus de ce topic, qui doit amplement les contenter !  ::rolleyes:: 




> C'est comme si on allait créer un topic "Les Canards qui jouent aussi à GW2" dans la sous-section Minecraft >_<


Cet exemple est 100 fois plus à côté de la plaque que mon exemple des sujets dédiés à un film en particulier. Au moins, ce sujet a un tant soit peu de rapport avec sa section, le but étant de mieux connaître les goûts *des gens avec qui l'on joue*.

Mais bon, si ce sujet vous déplaît, vous feriez mieux de le fermer tout de suite. Ce serait 100 fois plus intelligent que de le tuer en parlant d'une probable fermeture future, tout en y créant le genre de débat hors sujet que vous êtes censé réprimer.

----------


## silence

> le but étant de mieux connaître les goûts des gens avec qui l'on joue.


Et ce serait la même chose pour des joueurs de minecraft se découvrant tout à coup une passion commune pour Gw2. 




> [ce sujet] vous feriez mieux de le fermer tout de suite.


On est parfaitement d'accord. Si vous souhaitez partager vos passions respectives vous pouvez tout à fait annoncer ce que vous postez aux gens avec lesquels vous jouez pour les réorienter vers les topics idoines ou ils pourront pleinement profiter de la découverte. Mais je trouve ca fort de se plaindre d'un soit disant "débat hors sujet" quand la modération prend la peine d'expliquer son choix, faudrait peut être éviter de prendre le moindre prétexte pour lancer vos dramas.

----------


## Maximelene

> On est parfaitement d'accord. Si vous souhaitez partager vos passions respectives vous pouvez tout à fait annoncer ce que vous postez aux gens avec lesquels vous jouez pour les réorienter vers les topics idoines ou ils pourront pleinement profiter de la découverte.


Ouais, ou alors on peut faire un post ici servant d'introduction, plutôt que de débarquer sur le Mumble en pleine partie et de lancer comme un cheveu sur la soupe un "eh, j'ai lu tel truc allez voir c'est génial !".

Parce que oui, pour lancer une discussion, faut un déclencheur.




> Mais je trouve ca fort de se plaindre d'un soit disant "débat hors sujet" quand la modération prend la peine d'expliquer son choix, faudrait peut être éviter de prendre le moindre prétexte pour lancer vos dramas.


Quel choix ? Celui de laisser le sujet en place mais de le dévier totalement pour dire pourquoi ils ne devraient pas le laisser en place, le tuant ainsi dans l'oeuf aussi efficacement que s'ils l'avaient fermé ?

Si vous tolérez ce sujet, comme vous le dites, eh bien merci de respecter ceux qui le lisent en évitant de provoquer une page entière de hors sujet inutile.

----------


## SetaSensei

Merci Maxi.

On a comprit.

----------


## Charmide

> ...


Y'a plusieurs raisons qui pourraient faire que c'est un vrai problème:

1) Les gens qui vont souvent sur le sous-forum deviennent réfractaires aux nouveaux.
2) Les gens qui vont souvent sur le sous-forum n'en sortent plus. 

J'ai constaté ni l'un ni l'autre. 
Je vais toujours sur les mêmes topics (dont ceux de Canard Café) depuis que cette sous-section existe (et ce topic aussi). 

On joue souvent ensemble, c'est un phénomène normal qu'on ait envie de discuter de trucs ensemble, qui explique ce topic. 
En attendant,* l'existence d'une communauté n'entraîne pas forcément du communautarisme*, qui serait le vrai problème. 

=> Attendre un peu avant de venir tous nous traiter d'autistes ou d'asociaux et de menacer la fermeture alors que ce topic est bien un topic d'ouverture.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ce topic est un échec.


Je voulais juste le rappeler.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Anita Spade

Je prévois une disparition prochaine de ce dangereux Topic communautariste.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu fais la sainte-nitouche tant que tu veux, je sais ce qu'il y avait avant le passage des modos.


Mais je ne m'en cache pas, étant donné que je parle d'une série qui a été diffusée sur une chaîne française et qui a été disponible sur le replay LIBREMENT !
Ce qui n'est pas logique, c'est que je doive passer par des sites illégaux pour regarder une série qui était disponible ET CE N'EST PAS CE QUE JE DEMANDAIS ICI !
Je faisais référence à un site désormais classé subversif, en effet, mais je DEMANDAIS des sites LÉGAUX pour cela. Puisque la série était disponible LÉGALEMENT.
J'ai pris un avertissement pour qu'on ne me réponde pas des torrent, et je comprends tout à fait cette modération. Je la respecte et je ferai plus attention pour respecter la charte sans faire du tord au forum.

Sinon, t'as pas trop soif, à force de faire de la lèche  ::trollface::  ?

----------


## Hem

> mais je DEMANDAIS des sites LÉGAUX


Ton message sous-entendait tout le contraire. En en tout cas désolé si tu n'y faisais sincèrement pas allusion.

----------


## Soda2011

Plop!

Vu que ce topic c'est un peu pour partager vos passions entre membres de la même guilde pourquoi n'en profiteriez vous pas aussi pour vos présentations...

Dans le Genre :

Salut, je m'appelle Jonathan, j'ai 30 ans et je suis de Panam!

Mes persos sont :
- Sôda, Elémentaliste lvl 80 - 0/10/0/30/30 (voir même le lien vers le build si motivé)
- Oupse, Voleur lvl 80 - 0/30/30/10/0
- ...

J'aime les avions, la peinture et surtout les femmes à grosses... chevelure!

Du coup ça fait le lien entre parler de tout et de rien (les fameux déclencheurs) et en même temps rapprocher la communauté CPC sur GW2... Enfin pas encore bien réveillé mais ça me parait monté en flèche pour pas grand chose.

En plus ça vous permettrais de connaitre un peu plus qui joue quoi et comment?

----------


## Guitou

Avoir une liste qui fassent correspondre le pseudo du forum avec le pseudo du compte GW2 et les pseudos des persos, voire aussi le pseudo sur mumble, ça serait pas mal.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> En en tout cas désolé si tu n'y faisais sincèrement pas allusion.


J'accepte tes excuses. 
Comme je l'ai dit à l’assoiffé, je ne suis pas une buse, ni pour ne pas être capable de trouver des liens torrent par moi-même si j'en cherche, ni pour venir demander sur CPC des liens torrent.

Ben moi c'est Lee Tchii, mon pseudo mumble c'est Lee_Tchii et tous mes personnages ont pour nom "De Valdris" comme dans ma signature.
J'aime les peluches de Quaggans, les peluches de Griffons, les poupées princesse, les baguettes magiques et les Bifrost. Et les Poneys.

----------


## olih

> Y'a plusieurs raisons qui pourraient faire que c'est un vrai problème:
> 
> 1) Les gens qui vont souvent sur le sous-forum deviennent réfractaires aux nouveaux.
> 2) Les gens qui vont souvent sur le sous-forum n'en sortent plus. 
> 
> J'ai constaté ni l'un ni l'autre. 
> Je vais toujours sur les mêmes topics (dont ceux de Canard Café) depuis que cette sous-section existe (et ce topic aussi). 
> 
> On joue souvent ensemble, c'est un phénomène normal qu'on ait envie de discuter de trucs ensemble, qui explique ce topic. 
> ...


Mon opinion sur le sujet, certains la connaissent déjà  :tired: .

Pour le 1) non pas encore, par contre pour le 2) là je serais bien plus circonspect.
Un cas tout simple : un canard qui avait (a ?) des problèmes avec son pc (ne démarre plus), demande des conseils sur le topic gw2 (officiel ou guilde je ne sais plus). Il n'avait aucune idée de l'existence d'une section complète dédiée au dépannage. Je lui donne le lien du sous topic mais je ne sais pas s'il y a posté son problème  :tired: .

Je ne sais plus quel autre canard demandait de l'aide au sujet d'une formule de math pour un site je crois, j'ai failli l'envoyer sur le topic des matheux (

Spoiler Alert! 


ou faire chier ducon ::ninja:: 

  ).

Un autre truc en passant, c'est une sous section gw2 et pas une sous section insert coinz.


Spoiler Alert! 


Et je suis quasi certain en passant que plusieurs membres de la guilde ne connaissent même pas l'existence du forum ou n'y ont jamais mis les pieds mais ça c'est un autre débat.



:edit: Moi c'est olih, tous mes persos ont Olih dans leur nom/prénom dans le but d'avoir le jeu de mot le plus pourri qui soit et être reconnu malgré tout  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Guitou

Tiens d'ailleurs pour ton prochain perso je propose "mauzeraufgôde" comme suffixe.

Sinon moi c'est Guitou partout, sauf les persos qui sont tous un anagramme de Yallith.

----------


## Charmide

Un point de vue qui se défend, c'est compliqué d'avoir la science infuse sur un sujet pareil.

Cela dit, une remarque comme ça, j'aurais dû préciser "les gens qui vont sur le sous-forum en sortent _beaucoup moins qu'avant_". 
Comme tu le dis, ça fait un peu plus "sous-forum d'Insert Coinz" que "de GW2", pour la simple et bonne raison que y'a de très petits posteurs qui se retrouvent impliqués dans la guilde et viennent beaucoup poster dans le coin; et que parfois, on pourrait presque même dire que c'est la guilde qui apporte des gens au forum plutôt que l'inverse (!). 
On a donc plein de gens pas forcément ultra-impliqués sur le forum qui le sont beaucoup sur la sous-section, sachant qu'ils n'étaient ni l'un ni l'autre au départ. 
Je trouve ça pas si négatif, tout compte fait !

----------


## olih

> Tiens d'ailleurs pour ton prochain perso je propose "mauzeraufgôde" comme suffixe.
> 
> Sinon moi c'est Guitou partout, sauf les persos qui sont tous un anagramme de Yallith.


 Le petit dernier se prénomme Ravih  ::trollface:: .

---------- Post added at 13h42 ---------- Previous post was at 13h30 ----------




> Un point de vue qui se défend, c'est compliqué d'avoir la science infuse sur un sujet pareil.
> 
> Cela dit, une remarque comme ça, j'aurais dû préciser "les gens qui vont sur le sous-forum en sortent _beaucoup moins qu'avant_". 
> Comme tu le dis, ça fait un peu plus "sous-forum d'Insert Coinz" que "de GW2", pour la simple et bonne raison que y'a de très petits posteurs qui se retrouvent impliqués dans la guilde et viennent beaucoup poster dans le coin; et que parfois, on pourrait presque même dire que c'est la guilde qui apporte des gens au forum plutôt que l'inverse (!). 
> On a donc plein de gens pas forcément ultra-impliqués sur le forum qui le sont beaucoup sur la sous-section, sachant qu'ils n'étaient ni l'un ni l'autre au départ. 
> Je trouve ça pas si négatif, tout compte fait !


Qu'on se comprenne bien, je n'ai strictement rien contre les topics sur gw2 (lore/cuisine/event/je ne sais quoi encore) dans la sous section, c'est simplement ce topic en particulier qui fait tâche pour moi.
Voila voila.
Et de toute manière, rien ne vaut le futur épisode de noël de doctor who :crosstopic: :prosélytisme: ::trollface::

----------


## Guitou

> Le petit dernier se prénomme Ravih .


Cay nul !  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je ne sais plus quel autre canard demandait de l'aide au sujet d'une formule de math pour un site je crois, j'ai failli l'envoyer sur le topic des matheux (
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ou faire chier ducon
> 
>   ).


Spa gentil ça ... et surtout faux mon petit Eau Lit.
J'avais juste fait le relais d'une demande de "Panda _ _" pour un problème de math pour calculer les scores de match up 3W.
J'ai demandé s'il y avait des matheux sur mumble (et pas sur le forum), et j'ai moi même linké la page des matheux CPC sur ... le fofo GC (où il avait posté sa demande d'aide initiale).

On argumente oui, mais on argumente juste, nanméoh!

----------


## Diwydiant

> Et de toute manière, rien ne vaut le futur épisode de noël de doctor who :crosstopic: :prosélytisme:


Je ne peux qu'abonder en ton sens...
 ::trollface::

----------


## olih

> Spa gentil ça ... et surtout faux mon petit Eau Lit.
> J'avais juste fait le relais d'une demande de "Panda _ _" pour un problème de math pour calculer les scores de match up 3W.
> J'ai demandé s'il y avait des matheux sur mumble (et pas sur le forum), et j'ai moi même linké la page des matheux CPC sur ... le fofo GC (où il avait posté sa demande d'aide initiale).
> 
> On argumente oui, mais on argumente juste, nanméoh!


Je m'excuse humblement.
Faut dire que je ne suis pas du tout le forum gc.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je m'excuse humblement.
> Faut dire que je ne suis pas du tout le forum gc.


Ya pas de mal t'inquiète  ::): 

En revanche tu as raison pour le coup du gars et de son problème de pc. Mais comme dit Charmidou, c'est pas un problème de communautarisme aigüe, mais juste une personne qui a du s'inscrire sur le forum après avoir lu le mag et join les CPC in-game. Reste à nous de lui indiquer que l'herbe est autant verte en dehors de la sous-section  :;):

----------


## olih

> Ya pas de mal t'inquiète 
> 
> En revanche tu as raison pour le coup du gars et de son problème de pc. Mais comme dit Charmidou, c'est pas un problème de communautarisme aigüe, mais juste une personne qui a du s'inscrire sur le forum après avoir lu le mag et join les CPC in-game. Reste à nous de lui indiquer que l'herbe est autant verte en dehors de la sous-section


 D'où le soucis de ce topic  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Charmide

Je t'avais bien compris Oli hache.

Je retiendrai surtout que t'es qu'un communautariste qui ne suit pas le forum GC parce que c'est pas CPC  ::ninja:: 




> J'aime les peluches de Quaggans, les peluches de Griffons, les poupées princesse, les baguettes magiques et les Bifrost. Et les Poneys.


Résumé: je suis une fille.

----------


## Vaaahn

> D'où le soucis de ce topic .


Je vois pas ce que l'exemple de ladite personne à à voir avec la non légitimité de ce topic  ::|:  vu qu'il n'a pas posté ici.

M'enfin on peut pas reprocher des gens de ne vivre, pour le moment, que sur le topic GW2.
Perso, je ne joue pas beaucoup à d'autres jeux en ce moment, donc sur le forum CPC je tourne pas mal en vase clos dans la sous-section.
C'est pas pour autant que je ne vais pas me balader ailleurs. Je suis arrivé sur le fofo CPC par un autre jeu et je suis passé de topics en topics, sous-sections en sous-sections, d'autres topics utilitaires. Il m'a juste fallu un peu de temps pour sortir de mon premier topic. Laisse faire de même pour les nouveaux venus par le biais de GW2.

----------


## Maderone

> Envoyé par Lee Tchii
> 
> 
> J'aime les peluches de Quaggans, les peluches de Griffons, les poupées princesse, les baguettes magiques et les Bifrost. Et les Poneys.
> 
> 
> Résumé: je suis une fille.


Salaud  ::ninja:: 

Quoi que... selon ta définition, je suis une fille. 
Allez mes chéris, j'ai besoin d'exotique !

----------


## Guitou

C'est bien parce que t'es une gonzesse :

----------


## Maximelene

> Quoi que... selon ta définition, je suis une fille. 
> Allez mes chéris, j'ai besoin d'exotique !


Tits or GTFO.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Vous voyez, c'est typiquement pour ça qu'on freine des quatre fers à chaque fois qu'un sous-forum devient nécessaire face à la popularité d'un jeu.

Donc on va le répéter, le sous-forum d'un jeu, c'est pour parler du jeu. Vous vous y étalez pour faire des topics choupis, genre "Upgrade du Slip de Foudre +8, qu'en pensez-vous?" et c'est très bien comme ça.
Mais à partir du moment où vous voulez mettre le nez hors de cette thématique, vous vous mêlez à la populace. Et non, on ne vous laissera pas le choix, parce que si on commence à ouvrir des "Canard Café" World of Tanks, MOBA, Minecraft, Diablo, Elder Scrolls... et ben dans six mois vous êtes tous consanguin et le forum ne sera plus qu'un énorme labyrinthe.

Aller zou, on pose son verre de banga et on va danser avec les filles d'en face.

----------

